# Magic Lantern and the automated Dottune



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all,
I am having trouble discerning the progress of the automated dottune in Magic Lantern.
I have tried reading their website, but am a little confused if it is available.
If it is available (5DMk3), which version of Magic Lantern do i need to download.
Also,
If I use Magic Lantern to determine an amount of fine adjustment, will it move it to the cameras internal
memory area, or do I need to modify that value manually.
Essentially, I was wondering if I needed to be using Magic Lantern all of the time to be able to get the adjustment
during actual use of the camera/lense combo

Thanks for any info you can provide.

GlassEye


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2013)

I use Reikan Focal. It works and is accurate. Dot Tune seems to have a broad tolerance for accuracy. It might make things better than they are, but Focal seems to be the best bet. You get a graph of sharpness versus AFMA setting, you can run the test at various distances and focal lengths, and pick a value of AFMA that is a happy medium. Each focal length and distance to subject will have a optimum AFMA, so you must compromise.

With a graph like this one, I am able to determine which value I want to set. There is a lot of data presented so I know the parameters used for that test run, and can save them on my computer. If the lens is sharper at a closer distance say at AFMA -2, then I might compromise and leave it at zero, which would still be very good.

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> If I use Magic Lantern to determine an amount of fine adjustment, will it move it to the cameras internal
> memory area, or do I need to modify that value manually.



The dot_tune module is available on all cameras that support afma, afaik including the 5d3 nightly. You manual af somewhere (preferably on a test chart), then simply start it, wait some, done - it automatically saves the new value to your camera, so you only need to use it once. I recently used it on my lenses, it works fine and produces consistent results... and it's free.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2013)

If ML is using Live View focusing, I would not trust the result. If you 'manual AF somewhere' one time, and it just matches to that, I would not trust the result. Automation is great, but if you automate a poor process, you'll get a poor result.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If ML is using Live View focusing, I would not trust the result. If you 'manual AF somewhere' one time, and it just matches to that, I would not trust the result. Automation is great, but if you automate a poor process, you'll get a poor result.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## horshack (Dec 14, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> Hi all,
> I am having trouble discerning the progress of the automated dottune in Magic Lantern.
> I have tried reading their website, but am a little confused if it is available.
> If it is available (5DMk3), which version of Magic Lantern do i need to download.
> ...



It's been available in the developer stream since its inception but I don't believe there's been an official ML release yet since that date. When executed it will store the AF tune value in the camera's memory automatically upon completion.


----------



## horshack (Dec 14, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I use Reikan Focal. It works and is accurate. Dot Tune seems to have a broad tolerance for accuracy.


There is no broad tolerance with DotTune. The midpoint of the confirmed range is the optimal AF tune value. Those who have tried both FoCal and DotTune report to me that both arrived at the same calculated AF tune value.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2013)

horshack said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I use Reikan Focal. It works and is accurate. Dot Tune seems to have a broad tolerance for accuracy.
> ...


 
I've seen tons of posts from those who disagree. However, whatever makes people happy. I'm a skeptic, particularly when I see posts from users who are knowledgeable about the process saying it is inaccurate. If it uses the live focus, that is known to be inaccurate on the 5D MK II. If manual focus, it depends on your eyes and ability to rotate the focus ring a tiny fraction of a turn.

Perhaps if I ever find time, I'll compare the results. It won't be soon, I'm afraid.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the information,
I was having trouble understanding the Magic Lantern Official Release vs. nightly
As always, this is the best forum to get information


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> Thank you all for the information,
> I was having trouble understanding the Magic Lantern Official Release vs. nightly
> As always, this is the best forum to get information


The Magic Lantern software has "released" versions which have been tested by many users and which are considered to be stable. The software is always being upgraded, there is a beta version that has periodic upgrades, and for those who like to be first to get updated versions, there are nightly new beta versions with bug fixes or occasionally, new features. If you are not comfortable with the possibility of crashes or features that don't work as expected, you can use the stable version. Unfortunately, it probably does not yet have the dot tune feature since it is not yet released.
You should probably use the beta version, since it will provide lots of nice features for your 5D MK III. Skip the nightly versions until you are comfortable with the beta version and want or need some of the bug fixes in the nightly versions.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> GlassEye said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the information,
> ...



I'll have to go check the ML site again...last I heard, the Magic Lantern versions for the 5D3 were still pretty "*Alpha*". If in Beta and some issues are addressed ( like the permanet boot flag setting that cannot be undone by any manner if installed on your 5D3), I might consider giving it a whirl.


----------

